# 96 Hardbody Install, trying a new idea...



## Peanut (Mar 23, 2011)

So a number of years ago, I took the back jump seats out of my pick up truck's cab, to make space for speakers. Let the truck sit in the back yard for a couple of years, and decided to dust it back off and make it my daily driver again. My mom had been raising some kind of hell for me to get the jump seats out of her storage unit and back in the truck. Problem was, I didn't want to put them back in my truck, but I wasn't going to throw them away either.

Decided to pull my stereo system out of the Explorer and put it in the H/B, but ran into a dilemma, as the sub box wouldn't allow space for me to put the amps on the back wall...

So I was in a confounding position, that is until I glanced into the bed of my truck and saw the jump seats... That's when a stroke of genius ran me over like a freight train. Not saying this is the first time it's ever been done, because I'm sure it's not, but I've never seen it done either...

So I started by stripping the upholstery off to get a look at the frame...










Then took measurements of everything to figure out what kind of options I would have for attaching an amp to it. Grabbed some Flat Steel Stock, and went to town! 




























and Voila! A vertically mounted amp! 










Bolted them both in the truck and was rather amused! I think they look fantastic, but at the same time, I'm considering building a flash sheet to go around and hide all the seat framing. I'm strangely 50/50 on that for some reason. We'll see. 




























Took all these photos last night. Got it hooked up this morning, and the sub box placed in back as well. Went for a ride to tune in the system and was getting ready to take some photos of everything when a fire started under the hood. :wtf: Nothing serious thankfully. The in-line AGU holder for the Sub line had been a bit frail, but I didn't expect it would snap. It didn't, instead it melted and caught fire. :balls: First time i've seen that in 8 years of installing. Well, outside of a non daily SPL that is... Opinions? Anyone else done this with their Hardbody? Lemme know!

Gear list for those curious:

JBL GTO 601.1 II
JBL CS 60.4
2x Alpine Type R 12" DVC
Alpine CDA-105
2x JBL 6034's

Next projects for the H/B are gonna be new door pieces in fiber glass, make the windows electric, 6x9's into the doors, and also a custom box for the Alpines. Probably gonna be getting rid of the Type R's for something else, but we'll see.


----------

